# Geophagus Tapajos Egg Laying Video+



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Here is a video I took 2 nights ago of my pair laying eggs. The next morning the eggs were gone unless they buried them. They are in a 125g with an eggcrate divider the only fish I think could get through the divider is a Rubber Lip.Just wondering should I put them in a tank alone or just leave a night light on so they can protect the eggs?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's a link to the actual video:

http://s243.photobucket.com/albums/ff31 ... ngeggs.flv

If you want them to raise the fry I would put them in their own tank or get a real divider with the drilled holes so the rubberlip stays on it's own side.

Good video by the way, thanks for sharing.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Thanks DBS, the Rubber lip is now relocated. Here is some pics I took


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

What is the usual timeline for the eggs to be picked up and th fry to hatch and so on...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait for Ed to see this, he'll give you some good info.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

That's awesome congrats Sean!!! If they did eat their eggs don't worry - they'll do it again!!!

I have to say from watching the video your female seems to know exactly what to do - but the male is kinda just watching... There's even one point where she tries to nudge him over the eggs and you could tell he didn't get it!!!

:lol:


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

skwestle...Congrats on the spawn, thats a nice accomplishment :thumb:

Your fish look great. The female will usually pick up after 40-45 hours. The fry hatch soon thereafter and the female will hold them for several days. On the 4th or 5th day she will start releasing the wigglers into small pits, and both parents will contrust a large pit or two and over the next few days they'll start releasing free-swimming fry into these pits. Each day they will release them for a little longer until they leave them out almost the entire day and only hold them over night. Eventually, after 12-16 days (depends on size of parents, tank mates, etc) they will stop holding the fry over night. At which point you can take them out if you wish.

IME the female will hold them throughout the wriggler stage, and after the fry become free swimming the male will begin holding sometimes, and eventually after the fry grow a bit, the female will stop holding them and the male will take over all the holding responsibilities. Good luck :thumb:

Ed


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Ed your input is very much appreciated. I hope to get some more pairs I have 10 Tapajos in my 125g. Updates and pics soon to come.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Daryl, I felt bad for the male she was very hard on him. looking forward to the next batch.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice video *skwestle*.

Do you have any other possible breeding sites in the tank?

Just wondering, becuase mine always choose which ever piece of driftwood that is closest to the filter intake head, and yours appear to have picked a site close to one as well. What about yours Ed?

Also what time of day did yours spawn? Mine always spawn in the afternoon between 4pm and 6pm.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I have a couple more breeding sites I put a rock on each side of the tank


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

skwestle....no problem. I am sure you'll get a few more pairs out of your group of 10! Keep us updated

DeadFishFloating....neither of my pairs have spawned right at an intake. Most of the river stones where they spawn are about 12" away from the intakes, then they always move the fry in the opposite direction. Mine have only spawned on driftwood once, on a vertical side. They prefer round stones, they usually spawn on top but sometimes will dig out underneath a stone and lay eggs on the vertical surface along the edge. It seems kind of an awkward endeavor spawning there but i suppose they think it is a safe, more concealed location :lol:

Ed


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

Great video :thumb: I am thinking of a larger SA setup... How large are the parents?


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

The male is about 6in and the female is 5.5in.

Ed, I read on one of your threads about the river rock that is why I put it in my tank for then to lay eggs on.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Well they layed about 150 eggs this time and lasted two nites before they disappeared how many eggs do you usually get?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

IME that's a normal spawn size. Mine are usually also lay about 150 eggs, with the occasional spawn of 200. With the larger spawns they usually don't pick all of them up.

Did they pick them up or eat them?

Ed


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

They ate them. Should I pull the eggs out next time?


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, I will always say no to that question :lol:

This is their second spawn? I would be patient and allow them to keep trying to raise the fry naturally. I don't like having to artificially raise fry and tend to think they lose something out of it. Your pair probably just need more practice and they will get it right.

Have anymore pairs formed out of your group? I have never bred isolated pairs, only in a group. When another pair forms I would leave them in the 125 and see how they fare with the others. In this situation there may be predation from the other males but I think being in a group really brings out their instinctual behavior more so than as pairs when their are no enemy fishes.

I would give them a few more tries and see what happens. If they continue to eat the eggs trying to artificially raise a clutch might be an option. The fry are very hard to raise after removing them from their parents, so I assume trying to artificially raise them would also be difficult. Good luck :thumb: and keep us updated,

Ed


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Ed, I just bought a 260g tank I was wondering would that be a better setup for them i was planning on rays in it but the Geos and the EBJDs are what i am gearing for? I really love my Tapajos i could probably put 15 in the 260 with my Heros notatus? That was the second spawn and i have no other pairs i bought them 5 at a time 2 months apart so that might be why they haven't paired off.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

I would just keep letting them practice and they'll get the hang of it.

The 125 should be okay for the Geos, but since you have the H. notatus the 265 might be better, and like you said you could add a few more Geos. Then you would have the 125 for your EBJD. I believe some people keep rays and Geos together, I think there is some youtube video of such a tank.

When I move at the end of the year I am planning on a 270g (8'x30") for my Geos. I think it is a great tank size for a large group. It will be a Rio Tapajos biotope with a few different species. Good luck :thumb:

Ed


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

It turned out that I was sold Altifrons for Tapajos so now I have 6 Tapajos. 3 Females and 3 Males
Pair #1 has spawned 3 times pair #2 has spawned 2 times and the male ate the eggs as fast as she could lay them. Im happy it has worked out this wat all pairs have their own spot now in the 125g and their is no tank mates. Pair #1 is ready to spawn again. Pair #3 is ready soon for the first spawn her tube is read but the I think won,t be.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Why cant I edit my post


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

I bought another group of Tapajos (8) and after a week they spawned. The eggs were perected for 2 days now both parents have picked up the eggs is this normal?


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

......


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Yep, mine pick up 40-45 hours after laying. Sometime both pick up, but IME the spawn is most successful when only the female initially picks up, and the male doesn't begin to hold until the 4th or 5th day.


----------



## skwestle (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Ed


----------

